# Was accused by a rider that I was intoxicated or on drugs.



## mooser009 (Feb 12, 2017)

uber informs me that a rider claimed I was intoxicated or on drugs. It is a false accusation!!! I told Uber I have a dash cam that I can prove it was false. and would submit to a drug and alcohol test. I also asked Uber if if the rider felt that way why they did not stop the ride and ask to get out. 

Uber told me that they take this issue seriously. I replied that false accusations should be taken just as serious. 

Why can a rider say something that is false and yet not be punished or Uber seek the truth????


----------



## mooser009 (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Riders do these things to get free rides. Not every uber rider is a disguisting individual but every disguisting rider used uber to ride because uber promotes them


----------



## mooser009 (Feb 12, 2017)

Thinking of talking with a lawyer


----------



## mooser009 (Feb 12, 2017)

I am not taking this lightly


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Why? You going to sue uberwhala script reader. Just keep hammering them with messages.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

mooser009 said:


> I am not taking this lightly


You should. How else does one take being bent over and piped in the rear by the worlds most hated company?


----------



## Paul7777 (Dec 18, 2016)

That sucks


----------



## mooser009 (Feb 12, 2017)

I got a drug and alcohol test from my doctor just now. ALL IS NEGATIVE!!!!! Up your ass Uber.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

mooser009 said:


> uber informs me that a rider claimed I was intoxicated or on drugs. It is a false accusation!!! I told Uber I have a dash cam that I can prove it was false. and would submit to a drug and alcohol test. I also asked Uber if if the rider felt that way why they did not stop the ride and ask to get out.
> 
> Uber told me that they take this issue seriously. I replied that false accusations should be taken just as serious.
> 
> Why can a rider say something that is false and yet not be punished or Uber seek the truth????


They will reactive you eventually. Do you get into an argument with a pax? Anything happen out of the ordinary?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

mooser009 said:


> I got a drug and alcohol test from my doctor just now. ALL IS NEGATIVE!!!!! Up your ass Uber.


Yes, and you had to pay for those tests. That'll show em.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

mooser009 said:


> I got a drug and alcohol test from my doctor just now. ALL IS NEGATIVE!!!!! Up your ass Uber.


Be honest Dale....where you just a *little bit* high? You seem to have a guilt HEXAGON

Uber will surely send you an apology and pay for your instant lab test.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Yes, and you had to pay for those tests. That'll show em.


He should also get an HIV test and STD tests while he is at it. That will serve as proof that he did not give a pax a STD when he is accused of that in the future.


----------



## mooser009 (Feb 12, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> They will reactive you eventually. Do you get into an argument with a pax? Anything happen out of the ordinary?


The rider give no indication of a problem don't know who it was


----------



## mooser009 (Feb 12, 2017)

The lab took blood so it is verifiable and very reliable


----------



## mooser009 (Feb 12, 2017)

It is possible to see alcohol in your system for 48 hours they said. I will send Uber my results and see what they say. That rider slandered me and Uber run with it


The Mollusk said:


> Be honest Dale....where you just a *little bit* high? You seem to have a guilt HEXAGON
> 
> Uber will surely send you an apology and pay for your instant lab test.


I don't do drugs or alcohol period!!!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I think the dash cam footage would have been sufficient. If Uber wanted proof, they should pay for the tests. They said they were going to reactivate you at 12 pm. Make your money, not spend it on unnecessary tests, and then pound Uber into emails into reimbursing you for the lost money. I also have a valid enhanced CDL-A with every endorsement on it. I have no points against my license and I have records of my years of drug/ alcohol free driving because I saved all my DOT paperwork. You could have got that from your former employers for free if you don't have em. It makes no sense that a person who has a former job where they had no supervision would not engage in alcohol and drug use, but would wait until they got a job where they are in direct contact with people all day to start using.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

this is the downside of it. anyone can accuse us of anything and then we spend time in jail maybe and guilty till proven innocent. even with dash cam , the police will arrest and let the courts sort it out. meanwhile money can be lost and possibly your other job. effects your future by charges staying on your record .


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

C'mon folks! OP is serious here, and has a right to be upset. Let's save the cute sarcasm for threads where the poster deserves it.

OP -- thanks for your service and sacrifice.


----------



## tirebiter (Sep 13, 2015)

I would sue the pax for lost wages, emotional distress, defamation, and additional things.
Your lawyer will get their name and contact details from Uber.
You can't sue Uber as easily, as you signed away that right in your contract.
But Uber can be made to disclose certain information, and their telling you that
you were fired based on this passengers report.
Hopefully you can take away everything they have and put them on the street
where they can die like the vermin they truly are.

Additionally, you will contact your state Attorney General's Office over this action by Uber.
Because you did not sign away any right of the Government to sue the everloving **** out of Uber.
You might get treble damages from the state's legal actions.

Make sure everything is covered in the media and virally on the Internet.

Write your Congressman and Senator about how Uber treated you.
We need hearings, and we need them now.

These are all separate things.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Once again Uber shoots from the hip based on hearsay alone. No proof just paxs word. That's what happens when they afford the pax this veil of anonymity we are tried and convicted and guilty before proving our innocence.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

This is simply Uber's CYA response to a possible liability issue due to the rider "complaint." I'd wait until they reactivate your account and go back to driving. You'll never hear another peep or text about this from Uber. No use in getting all up in a further froth over it cuz it will disappear.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Don't take the Pool rides. Don't take drunk college students without surge. Don't take rides in the ghetto. 
Business travelers don't try to scam Uber for a free ride. 
The solution to this is that if someone is caught repeatedly making false complaints for free rides, deactivate their account and charge the card $500 per complaint that resulted in a driver getting deactivated. Use that money to pay drivers $40/hour for each hour deactivated.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

If a reputable cab company had this complaint come in... they would tell you to pull over and they would have a cop come breathalyze you/give a field sobriety test.

within an hour or 2 you would be back on the road,

Or the cab company would have completely ignored the complaint, if they weren't as reputable.

either way... you would not have lost more than a couple of hours.


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

......I agree with everything said.......shoot.....hang on ....just spilled my bong...damn!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

mooser009 said:


> I am not taking this lightly


Chill out; this happens to every driver sooner or later. Pax doesn't want to pay his/her fare or wants a canx. fee refunded so makes up some lie and complains to Uber. Uber then deactivates the driver for a while, then reactivates him after giving him a warning and a threat not to do whatever it was again. It's just the way Uber works.

I've been deactivated / reinstated three times due to false pax complaints. There's no point in complaining to Uber about it. Might as well try convincing a dog not to eat turds. It's just what they do.

Just disregard the BS emails/threats/warnings from Uber and carry on.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Chill out; this happens to every driver sooner or later. Pax doesn't want to pay his/her fare or wants a canx. fee refunded so makes up some lie and complains to Uber. Uber then deactivates the driver for a while, then reactivates him after giving him a warning and a threat not to do whatever it was again. It's just the way Uber works.
> 
> I've been deactivated / reinstated three times due to false pax complaints. There's no point in complaining to Uber about it. Might as well try convincing a dog not to eat turds. It's just what they do.
> 
> Just disregard the BS emails/threats/warnings from Uber and carry on.


This isn't the advice the OP wants to hear but it's what he needs to hear.

Uber has to take pax allegations seriously. The drivers who do actually sexually assault pax or drive drunk ruin it for the rest of us. Uber doesn't want to be liable in a lawsuit so they deactivate the driver until further notice.

Most of these deactivations are temporary, yes they suck but your only defense is to be very selective who you pick up.

It amazes me when drivers pick up 4.3 pax then get upset when something goes wrong.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> This isn't the advice the OP wants to hear but it's what he needs to hear.
> 
> Uber has to take pax allegations seriously. The drivers who do actually sexually assault pax or drive drunk ruin it for the rest of us. Uber doesn't want to be liable in a lawsuit so they deactivate the driver until further notice.
> 
> ...


The allegations need to be taken seriously...

But.. if i was actually guilty of everything i was falsely accused of.. i would currently be spending probobly the rest of my life in prison. I have been accused of so much that it makes my skin crawl thinking about it. My life could have been ruined several times over, but the law protected me because i was innocent. I also currently have 2 lawsuits going for false accusations and a third settled.

Here's a list of my alleged crimes and their punishments under Florida law..

5 years in jail for an assault with a deadly weapon
(self defense, the other guy is currently IN jail.

10 years in jail for driving under the influence (a 4peat assuming i was guilty on all four accusations) [i was cleared on the spot by breathalyzer and field sobriety tests]

17 years of not being able to get a drivers license (see the DUIs)

I'd be on the sex offender registry, child abuse registry, Probably another 30 TO LIFE in jail for stuff i don't even want to talk about. I had my security camera viewed by police 4 times getting out of this mess. (The accusers stories simply didn't match what happened on camera, AT ALL)

there would probobly be a class action lawsuit for overcharging people.

And my GPS tracking data shows my routes i take.

So let's total this up...
*
What i was accused of*...
probobly 2060-2070 for getting released from prison (if ever), then i could get a drivers license after i get released.
$200,000 in legal fees

*What i actually was hit fo*r
$180 for a red light ticket

Security cameras have saved my life. Uber would have thrown me under the bus if this had happened while ubering.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The allegations need to be taken seriously...
> 
> But.. if i was actually guilty of everything i was falsely accused of.. i would currently be spending probobly the rest of my life in prison. I have been accused of so much that it makes my skin crawl thinking about it. My life could have been ruined several times over, but the law protected me because i was innocent. I also currently have 2 lawsuits going for false accusations and a third settled.
> 
> ...


Holy chit !

Remind me to stay away from you in an electrical storm.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Over/Uber said:


> Holy chit !
> 
> Remind me to stay away from you in an electrical storm.


No... I have this amazing habit of "ALMOST" getting hit by a #((%storm

Almost got killed outside of Kabul,

Almost got killed in Iraq

Almost got run over by a DUI in at Ft. Knox...

Almost got blown up several times,

Almost got killed when the Humvee triggered an IED and blew up the humvee.

Almost bought a Cadillac Escalade to use for uber black...

Almost got married

The streak of almosts continues, so far I have pretty much almost dodged all these life ruining problems...

So yes... standing next to me is bad, because stuff does tend to explode near me...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The allegations need to be taken seriously...
> 
> But.. if i was actually guilty of everything i was falsely accused of.. i would currently be spending probobly the rest of my life in prison. I have been accused of so much that it makes my skin crawl thinking about it. My life could have been ruined several times over, but the law protected me because i was innocent. I also currently have 2 lawsuits going for false accusations and a third settled.
> 
> ...


4 DUIs is a lifetime suspension . ..


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> 4 DUIs is a lifetime suspension . ..


Yeah i just looked it up...

i thought numero 4 was a 20 year suspension, but yes it's permanent. But i would still have to serve my decades in the big house... probobly couldn't drive by the time i got out at that point.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

You're high on life making all that cash! You're guilty!


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

They should have accepted the video from dash cam and actually given you date/time of incident if it was a 'serious' offense.


----------



## BobbyK (Sep 25, 2016)

mooser009 said:


> I got a drug and alcohol test from my doctor just now. ALL IS NEGATIVE!!!!! Up your ass Uber.


I guess huffing paint doesn't show up on a drug test then.


----------



## hangarcat (Nov 2, 2014)

mooser009 said:


> uber informs me that a rider claimed I was intoxicated or on drugs. It is a false accusation!!! I told Uber I have a dash cam that I can prove it was false. and would submit to a drug and alcohol test. I also asked Uber if if the rider felt that way why they did not stop the ride and ask to get out.
> 
> Uber told me that they take this issue seriously. I replied that false accusations should be taken just as serious.
> 
> Why can a rider say something that is false and yet not be punished or Uber seek the truth????


Uber sees more advertising value in deactivating drivers riders complain about than retaining drivers who are so easily replaced. You are insignifigant.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Yeah i just looked it up...
> 
> i thought numero 4 was a 20 year suspension, but yes it's permanent. But i would still have to serve my decades in the big house... probobly couldn't drive by the time i got out at that point.


Chances are you'd do less than a year total on those DUIs but, i get your point.

I know a guy, 3 DUIs, 2 of them within a month. he got 0, 0 and 10 days. lost his license for 6 months on the first, 6 months on the second, and 5 years on the 3rd. With less than a year to go on his suspension, he got caught driving in a suspended license, routine minor traffic stop. 5 years in prison and a felony conviction. He did 4 years and 8 months in prison for driving on a suspended license. insane...


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

when pax saw you take reg fares , she assumed you were on drugs. jk


----------



## UberDuper91 (Feb 5, 2017)

I just got accused of being intoxicated too which is totally bs! The fact that any disgruntled pax can essentially yell out rape while Uber acts like a white knight and shuts your account down is ridiculous. How long does the temporary ban go on for?


----------



## Christ (Oct 20, 2015)

The same thing happened to my friend and he was the activated for life


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Don't drive poor people.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Get Lyft for times like this.

Also, to All, here is another reason to NEVER haul unaccompanied minors. Just imagine the fall out from a false accusation there...


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

UberDuper91 said:


> I just got accused of being intoxicated too which is totally bs! The fact that any disgruntled pax can essentially yell out rape while Uber acts like a white knight and shuts your account down is ridiculous. How long does the temporary ban go on for?


sometimes 2 weeks, keep emailing


----------



## UberDuper91 (Feb 5, 2017)

Emp9 said:


> sometimes 2 weeks, keep emailing


Lol false flag bro, wasn't actually deactivated, Uber just ****ed up and gave me a day off for all my hard work. They 'accidentally' disabled my vehicle and took them hours to fix it. So yeah, I'm in the clear for now


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

mooser009 - so what came of this?


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

mooser009 said:


> I got a drug and alcohol test from my doctor just now. ALL IS NEGATIVE!!!!! Up your ass Uber.


The first time that I was deactivated was because a rider accused me of being under the influence (by a rider that had been drinking herself, no less) Took me about 10 days to get this corrected. Yes lost 10 days of driving. The second time, I nipped it in the bud, kicked them out of my car not 1,000 feet from the pick up spot. Within 30 minutes, I tracked down a police officer, and asked if he would give me a breath test (no charge for it). I asked him, if he would write his name and contact number should anything come up (still have it in my log book, I recorded every pings that I got with the name). Nothing ever did. He (was two of them) never canceled the ride, nor did I. It cost him plenty when I closed the ride, down the road. I think it was about a hour trip.     Nothing has ever come up....... Kiss my ASS Uber!


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Don't drive poor people.


We would all have to quit!


----------



## Saleeem (Jan 12, 2017)

lol I just got the same accusation.. but I was going 80 down the FDR 1 am in the morning, Uber called me about it and it's kind of pathetic that they believe the pax with no proof but they reactivated me right after the phone call


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Could not completely read your little screenshots.

Did Uber 86 you over just that accusation?

Had a rider accuse me of some extreme behavior once. Uber asked me about it and I simply replied that that never happened. And that was the end of it. 

You seemed terribly upset for something you were claiming to be innocent of.


----------



## Lord of ricks (Oct 11, 2015)

this happened to my friend as well and after he angrily messaged them a bunch of times they reactivated him.


----------



## Sundaland (Oct 12, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Don't take the Pool rides. Don't take drunk college students without surge. Don't take rides in the ghetto.
> Business travelers don't try to scam Uber for a free ride.
> The solution to this is that if someone is caught repeatedly making false complaints for free rides, deactivate their account and charge the card $500 per complaint that resulted in a driver getting deactivated. Use that money to pay drivers $40/hour for each hour deactivated.


I like this response!


----------

